# Gesshin Uraku Special Order 360mm White #2 Left Handed Yanagiba



## JBroida (Nov 3, 2012)

Thought you guys might enjoy these pics...

the last couple of pictures are in comparison to a 300mm yanagiba


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 3, 2012)

That is definitely one long stroke using that one. Looks awesome.


----------



## Taz575 (Nov 3, 2012)

Very nice!! Is that Aarons??


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 3, 2012)

What's that you're a lefty? We're gonna have to bring in superman for this one and thaaaat's gonna cost extra.... 


Hahaha. Nice looking blade you have there Aaron.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks all. Yup that's my new toy  Haven't used it on anything yet just been kind of admiring it. People are work are either really wanting to see it, or like the head chef told me to just bring in a picture and leave that damn thing at home haha.


----------

